

Steam's Big Picture - Play Steam games on TV - ssong
http://store.steampowered.com/bigpicture/

======
pnachbaur
Seems like a very bold, open-ended strategic move for them. I've excited to
see what direction they take this in. Also the UI appears leagues better than
existing the ones on existing consoles

